# IPhone 3Gs Tasche gesucht



## majorguns (2. Dezember 2009)

Wie schon im Titel beschrieben suche ich eine Tasche bzw Hülle für mein IPhone 3Gs nachdem ich nun bereits seit einigen Stunden auf Amazon, Ebay und Co gesucht habe bin ich noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden.
Es sollte eine Tasche sein die elegant aussieht (da Fallen diese hässlichen Silikondinger schon mal weg), außerdem sollte sie gut verarbeitet und nicht allzu dick/groß sein, man sollte auch noch Kopfhörer ans Iphone anschließen können und alle Tasten bedienen können.
Preislich dachte ich so an 20€ oder weniger.
Vorgestellt hatte ich mir in etwa Folgendes: Apple iPhone 3G Snap Closure Leather Case: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Ich würde diese Tasche sofort nehmen wenn der Preis nicht so übertrieben hoch wäre.
Wie man sehen kann suche ich also eine Tasche wo man vorne das "Dingen einfach so hoch klappen kann um ans Iphone zu kommen

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## Schwabe1983 (4. Dezember 2009)

20 € willst du ausgeben. 
65€ kostet deine bevorzugte.
45 € Differenz.

Hier ein paar Alternativen  

http://store.apple.com/de/product/TW915ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0NA&mco=MTE0MDE3ODk

http://store.apple.com/de/product/TX218ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0NA&mco=MTE0MDE0NDY&p=1&s=topSellers


----------



## CrSt3r (4. Dezember 2009)

Die einzige Möglichkeit ein solches Case, für den von dir angestrebten Preis, zu ergattern, ist immer noch eBay.

Ich habe mir dieses hier ...

ION-Factory CarbonFiber and Leather for iPhone 3GS

... für 35€ bei eBay ersteigert. Es war zwar schon eine Woche in Gebrauch, aber das störte mich weniger, weil es niegelnagelneu aussah und auch sonst keine Fehler aufwies.

Den Kauf habe ich nicht bereut!

Einfach mal ein bisschen stöbern, Zeit investieren und ich bin sicher, du findest etwas Passendes


----------



## Rotax (4. Dezember 2009)

Meine persönlicher Tipp, kauf dir eine gute Schutzfolie und vielleicht noch ein Döschen Anti-Kratz-Zeug (Name ist mir gerade entfallen) und dann passt das, da kommt kein einziger Kratzer rein wenn du das Handy nicht gerade mit dem Schlüsselbund in eine Tasche tust. Mein 3G ist seit einem Jahr jeden Tag im Einsatz und sieht noch aus wie neu obwohl ichs im Suff schon paar mal runtergeworfen hab. Die Tachen nimmt man 1-2 mal und dann wirft man sie ins Eck weil sie einfach nur nerven und ******* aussehn.


----------



## majorguns (13. Dezember 2009)

@Schwabe: die sind mir etwas zu teuer 

@CrSt3r: Leider auch etwas zu teuer und gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich, einmal nicht vom Design und auch nicht so wirklich vom Prinzip, dabei muss man wenn man telefonieren will ja immer das Iphone raus hohlen, lieber eins wo man die Vorderseite schnell Hochklappen kann.

@Rotax Naja an Displayfolie hatte ich zwar auch schon gedacht, aber viel mehr angst habe ich davor das es beim Runterfallen usw kaputt geht, bzw ich mir dicke Macken irgendwie reinhaue.

Habe mir erstmal für 14€ eine solche Hülle bestellt, bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden mit der Qualität, das Case ist doch etwas sehr dick, das Loch für die Kamwera sitzt nicht ganz optimal und irgendwie ist es einfach nicht so der Bringer, nun werde ich mir wohl noch eins kaufen müssen (Wer spart kauft 2 mal ^^) allerdings will ich nun trotsdem nicht mehr als 25€ dafür ausgeben.


----------



## ole88 (14. Dezember 2009)

die ion dinger sind genial hab selbst eins nur weiß ist naja etwas empfindlich (mit welcher lederpflege bekomm ich das wieder sauber??) aber selbst wenn es mal runterfällt absolut genial die hülle hinten echt carbon mit leder zusammen, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Seve11 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir eine Tasche von Vaja für mein iPhone bestellt.

Link: Vaja - Leather Products


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. Dezember 2009)

Na die kostet ja auch nur 220€


----------



## midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

Uh, also 220€ sind doch reichlich viel find ich 
Ich hab mit dem iPod Touch gemerkt, dass die meisten Taschen nur stören. Hab mir das Ledertäschchen von einem iPod Video besorgt - da passt er genau rein. Es gibt für ca. 10€ auch Taschen von Bugatti (ja, klingt seltsam...), wo man das iPhone einfach oben reinstopfen kann und gut. Nach einer Weile nervt so eine immer-drumrum-Tasche, weil sie halt einfach die Ergonomie killt.

so far


----------



## Seve11 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> Na die kostet ja auch nur 220€



Die Kosten nicht alle 220$. Die Tasche die ich bestellt habe kostet 80$ (ca. 55€).


----------



## Stingray93 (21. Dezember 2009)

Frag doch einfach mal in einen T-Com Shop nach! Habe für mein 3GS eine Schutzfolie und eine Schwarze hülle gekauft für die Rückseite.
Und dazu dann noch eine Pflegetasche in Schwarz/weiß.


----------



## Rotax (21. Dezember 2009)

Was ist denn eine Pflegetasche?


----------



## theLamer (21. Dezember 2009)

ich hab für meinen iPod touch 3G die hier:
Moshi iPouch Tasche für iPhone und iPhone 3G, iPod: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## majorguns (22. Dezember 2009)

@seve11: Naja manche taschen auf der Seite sind ja schon ganz gut, aber selbst die günstigste ist mir da noch zu teuer.

@Stingray93: Habe ich schon, im App Store (Das Ladengeschäft) war ich auch, allerdings haben die auch nur alle solche Stark überteuerten hässlichen hüllen, meist diese Silikonhüllen.

@theLamer:könntest du vielleicht mal 1-2 Fotos machen davon wie die Tasche an deinem iphone aussieht, bei dem Produktbild von Amazon kann ich mir das irgendwie nicht so richtig vorstellen ^^.


----------



## ole88 (22. Dezember 2009)

nun ich find die taschen von vaja echt gelungen, vor allem das man sich selbst das zamstellen kann von der farbe echt geil, und sowas ist mir es echt wert


----------



## Stingray93 (22. Dezember 2009)

Rotax schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Pflegetasche?


http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41VSFDJBntL.jpg

sowas 
Vorne schwarz, hinten weiß.
Ich würds auch einfach "Tasche" nennen. Aber der Verkäufer meinte zu mir Pflegetasche....


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

hol dir die : Leder Tasche für Apple iPhone 3G 3GS S von Lamborghini: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## majorguns (6. Januar 2010)

NuVeon schrieb:


> hol dir die : Leder Tasche für Apple iPhone 3G 3GS S von Lamborghini: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Genau die habe ich mir vor kurzem gehohlt, fnd die aber nicht besonders, die Verarbeitung war so lala, und man konnte das Handy auch mit aufgeklaptem "Dingen" nicht sehr gut bedienen, außerdem war die Tasche sehr Dick.
Allerdings habe ich (zum Glück nur die Tasche) vor ner guten Woche verloren, bin also wieder auf der suche nach ner neuen


----------



## easyr@ider (12. Januar 2010)

->  ebay  <-


----------



## Tom3004 (12. Januar 2010)

Wer ein iPhone 3GS hat, sollte auch ein bisschen Geld fürs nötige haben


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (13. Januar 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wer ein iPhone 3GS hat, sollte auch ein bisschen Geld fürs nötige haben





naja...

hab mir bei ebay ne Slip In Tasche aus Leder gekauft(9,90€, keine versandkosten, der ebay-shop heißt logotrans), versehen mit einem Apple- Logo rechts unten  das innere besteht aus mikrofaser und schont somit das display sowie die rückseite des telefones.

Grüße,


----------



## majorguns (13. Januar 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wer ein iPhone 3GS hat, sollte auch ein bisschen Geld fürs nötige haben


xD joar schon, aber ich bin halt etwas zu Geizig nur für eine Tasche viel Geld auszugeben 
Was mich immer stört ist das man im Internet oft nicht genau sieht wie die Taschen nachher wirklich aussehen, Bilder sind zu klein und zeigen nicht alle Seiten etc... 
Am liebsten live im Geschäft anschauen und da kaufen bzw dann später im Internet kaufen, allerdings finde ich bei Saturn, T-com Shop und Apple Store nix brauchbares....


----------

